# Red Spot Algae??



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So the last couple weeks or so I have noticed a red algae on the glass of my aquarium and I don't know what it is. It doesn't wipe off easy like regular algae but isn't as bad to wipe off as Green Spot Algae. It kinda looks like GSA but is red. And its not Diatoms because I've had that already and know what that looks like. Any ideas what it is and whats causing it?
Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a pic?


----------

